# Looking for some #'s for Pensacola Bay



## REDFISH KING

I know this may sound Crazy for some of you but I am trying to get some Reef #'s for Pensacola Bay " I have 2 young little girls that love Fishing and don't want to go out in the Gulf with Daddy " anyway's Im not trying to still anybody's hunny holes or anything just looking for a decent spot to let them pull in something decent ....Any help would be Appreciated....

Thanks


----------



## Ragon210

good luck trying to get some bay numbers


----------



## Chapman5011

Research sunkin boats in the pensacola bay with google. And get the coordinates. Check with different dive sites for that area for some inshore dive areas.
I researched the Josie Maria the other day, that would be a start 
Most folks will not give them up unless someone wants to send you a P.m.
There are good drop offs in the channel that will hold fish. 
I have no bay numbers to give you. I only have offshore numbers and I typically come out of orange beach in orange beach there is the ono island reef which is a experimental oyster reef. It's a public number you can look it up . We caught black snapper and very small gags during the winter there on shrimp. The gags were bait sized fish. Not big at all. 
Never fished it during the warm water temps. Should have fish to catch using shrimp.


----------



## scott44

Some guy made post on here last year with bunches around the turning basin,Ft Pickens and west of 3Mb.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Look around the buoys that are in 20' of water or better. Circle them slowly while watching the bottom machine. This should give you a starting point.


----------



## REDFISH KING

Thanks guys I'll give something a shot....


----------



## polar21

Here are some things to think about:

1. Shrimp boats will dump their nets near buoys so they dont pick up toilets, boots, etc the next time they pull. So, navigate slowly around the buoys that are in deeper and watch your machine.

2. There used to be a sunken boat near buoy #22. I dont know if it is covered up or not but its worth a shot.

3. I dove pickens the other day and there was a school of red snapper there that were in the 14in to 20in range. They werent hanging around any structure and it was good to see that kind of life in the bay. 

4. Our bay gets to 60+ft deep and there are ledges all over the place. You need to spend the time in the water and learn what you are seeing on the bottom machine. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## spinfactor

polar21 said:


> Here are some things to think about:
> 
> 1. Shrimp boats will dump their nets near buoys so they dont pick up toilets, boots, etc the next time they pull. So, navigate slowly around the buoys that are in deeper and watch your machine.
> 
> 2. There used to be a sunken boat near buoy #22. I dont know if it is covered up or not but its worth a shot.
> 
> 3. I dove pickens the other day and there was a school of red snapper there that were in the 14in to 20in range. They werent hanging around any structure and it was good to see that kind of life in the bay.
> 
> 4. Our bay gets to 60+ft deep and there are ledges all over the place. You need to spend the time in the water and learn what you are seeing on the bottom machine.
> 
> Good luck to you.


Sound advice. Thinking of doing that myself, got kids plus it will most likely pay when it's rough offshore.


----------



## FishEyeMaps

I have side-scan map of the debris along side of the Three Mile Bridge that I can give you. It is in KMZ format. You can use Google Earth to view it and pull GPS coordinates. 

Send me a PM if you want it.

FishEye


----------



## foxtrotuniform

REDFISH KING said:


> I know this may sound Crazy for some of you but I am trying to get some Reef #'s for Pensacola Bay


Where do you launch your boat? 

In the north end of the bay, there are a couple of good charted obstructions that hold fish. I have to make up names for these things, since there's not much info out there, so bear with me. 

Big Ass Pipes
30°22'50.14"N
87°12'31.46"W
Three huge pipes sticking from the sand. Tons of fish holes nearby. Old radar reflector tower, maybe. It holds lots of nice red snapper and tons of spadefish. 


Big Ass Wreck
30°22'19.31"N
87°13'53.57"W
This is probably the biggest wreck in the bay. It looks like a 60-foot shrimper or sailboat with a bunch of rigging sticking off the bottom. Holds snapper, grouper, sharks, Spanish mackerel and, in the winter, schooling redfish.


Marker 22 Wreck/Rubble
30°20'27.62"N
87°14'26.38"W
The other guys were right to tell you to look around the marker buoys for rubble. Almost all of them have some junk scattered around. Marker 22 also has a 20-something foot shipwreck right in the middle of it. There is usually someone anchored up on top of it, but if not, it's worth a shot. 

I make a GPS chart that includes tons of unpublished stuff in the bay. It's available if you're interested in branching out, but those three above are some of my favorite bay spots. They should get you off to a good start. 


Word for the wise: Sunny, cloudless, bluebird days don't bode well for bottom fishing in the bay. Try to be fishing on a grey day before a nasty cold front comes through. That's when they get hungry.







Edit:
Had an unsatisfied customer! Make sure you're using the numbers in the correct format. Here's my post in the other thread. 



> In case OP or anyone else needs it, I converted the fake numbers into all three formats. I used the kickass tool at this website: http://www.geocheckpointing.com/coordinate-format-converter.php#frm
> 
> I also added a couple more numbers for the 3-mile bridge rubble. Those could be a handy way to make sure everything is set up right on your machine. Here's an overhead view of where they are in relation to the bridge: http://i.imgur.com/7cmC5Z7l.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Bigass Pipes
> Decimal degrees: N 30.380574° W 87.208741°
> Degrees, minutes: N 30° 22.834′ W 087° 12.524′
> Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 22′ 50.07″ W 087° 12′ 31.47″
> 
> 
> Bigass Wreck
> Decimal degrees: N 30.372029° W 87.231205°
> Degrees, minutes: N 30° 22.322′ W 087° 13.872′
> Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 22′ 19.30″ W 087° 13′ 52.34″
> 
> 
> Marker 24
> Decimal degrees: N 30.341006° W 87.240661°
> Degrees, minutes: N 30° 20.460′ W 087° 14.440′
> Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 20′ 27.62″ W 087° 14′ 26.38″
> 
> 
> Bridge Rubble South
> Decimal degrees: N 30.391807° W 87.183671°
> Degrees, minutes: N 30° 23.508′ W 087° 11.020′
> Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 23′ 30.51″ W 087° 11′ 01.22″
> 
> 
> Bridge Rubble North
> Decimal degrees: N 30.399697° W 87.186583°
> Degrees, minutes: N 30° 23.982′ W 087° 11.195′
> Degrees, minutes, seconds: N 30° 23′ 58.91″ W 087° 11′ 11.70″


----------



## Chapman5011

Dive websites may give you some spots. Where divers want to dive, fisherman want to fish.
Nice to see some folks helping out .
Google also will bring you a few spots. Just search for pensacola bay wrecks.
Best of luck.


----------

